# camping at evart



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> If you're real lucky, you may run into that gal from two years ago. She was selling condoms, what was it like 50 bucks or something? and the rest was free :SHOCKED: What a deal  You should've seen the cop cars lined up :lol:


 
???????????????????????

PM me.

John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> ???????????????????????
> 
> PM me.
> 
> John


 
Now you did IT.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> PM me.



Freepop, please report to the principal's office... IMMEDIATELY :yikes::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I must clarify that it wasn't on the fair grounds, that I know of. The police arrested her right outside the west fence though.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> If you're real lucky, you may run into that gal from two years ago. She was selling condoms, what was it like 50 bucks or something? and the rest was free :SHOCKED: What a deal  You should've seen the cop cars lined up :lol:


 Gal??? Dude I think you had a little too much beverage that night ... that was the same guy that was driving the Pink Car.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I must clarify that it wasn't on the fair grounds, that I know of. The police arrested her right outside the west fence though.


 I had no idea,but know for a fact that "that guy" was at the cookout last year :16suspect


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> I must clarify that it wasn't on the fair grounds, that I know of. The police arrested her right outside the west fence though.


 
I feel better. At least a little. 

I really don't care if a woman wants to "sell condoms", but our Convention is a *FAMILY* event and there are other places for her to conduct business. This is the first I'm hearing that there was a problem.

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


>



Lmao!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> If you're real lucky, you may run into that gal from two years ago. She was selling condoms, what was it like 50 bucks or something? and the rest was free :SHOCKED: What a deal  You should've seen the cop cars lined up :lol:


 
Was that in the demo area?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don't know if she was operating out of the Hotel or what, just that she got arrested on the road outside the west side of the fence around 3-5 am.

Yes the Convention is very family oriented and I've never seen anything to the contrary. Just posted for a laugh.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ya know really if you don't camp you miss out on so much more. I remember my first year like it was yesterday.. Sitting around the campfire having a couple beers talking trapping and baiting the Amish kids in with the empty beer cans.. That kid made out like a bandit that night.. 


Then my second year well yea that was a fun night also. I remember being camped next to these to younger guys with a nice young pup and he had the top of the dog box filled with little debbies lol. I also know that Ed was camped right down from me and Dew was on the other side. 

I remember it was Sat night everyone was around the camp fire i was drinking with the guys who were next to me and i could tell he was gonna be in for a rough night. Are 3 am or so i made my way back to my tent i get all comfy then had to take a leak. What i heard out side was well shocking but that kid i was camped next to was sitting out side at 3:30 or so and just up chucking his beers he had. I looked over he waved i laughed and went back to bed.. 

Or the kid next to us that we keep trying to set up with a couple girls his age that was running around the place at one point in time that young man had 4 girls fallowing him around. 


I mean come one you cant get things like that while staying in a hotel.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

the chance to watch some kid troll for jail bait,the chance to watch some amature blow chunks, and just to be awake at 3AM,throw emptys at the amish kids.could be just like swamp people or ax men, who was those guys looken for gold?you guys have the makens of a top notch tv show. You boys get on the TV, I can say I knew you when. good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> the chance to watch some kid troll for jail bait,the chance to watch some amature blow chunks, and just to be awake at 3AM,throw emptys at the amish kids.could be just like swamp people or ax men, who was those guys looken for gold?you guys have the makens of a top notch tv show. You boys get on the TV, I can say I knew you when. good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The kid with the girls was like 11 years old and shy as can be around them.. :lol: he wouldn't even talk to them on Thursday when they set up by Sunday he was getting there phone numbers and email addy so they could keep in touch. I say good for the young man to come out of his shell and meet new friends and i really hope he stuck with the trapping,. 

The guy who blew chunks well that was first but yea to me that was funny as get out.. Why because before i was at the convention and i would of never even known him. From Thursday to Sunday i spent almost every night with him and the guy who was camping with him talking about trapping and different tactics. In them couple of short days we became friends and what does good friends do when another one has had to much to drink and gets sick he laughs about it as long as you know he is ok. 

The Amish kid paid for his whole time at the convention from the beer cans so why not have some enjoyment out of it? He was having fun with it anyways trying to beat out the other kids who was also picking up cans.. 

Oh and no one tossed cans at the Amish kid we would just toss them towards the side walk he would hear them and come grab them. 




To me the convention is one time a year when i can just sit back and relax. Yes you can hang out with ppl during the day but it is after the dealer buildings close that you can really have a chance to talk and make friends. That is what it is really all about is having a good time and meeting new ppl and you cant do that if you leave before it gets dark and head to your hotel room.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Have a different interpretation of the word friend. I like sitting around the campfire, I just dont think Its worth 15 or 25 bucks. and in michigan I dont stay in the motel. there alot of campgrounds in the area that offer far more than the parkinglot.

I dont want to sound like I'm knocking what you chose to do, enjoy.ALL I'm say is this, IF it does not cost the association any extra, why charge the members so much? I'm just asken. I just dont buy that the ambiance of the parkinglot is worth the fee.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> Have a different interpretation of the word friend. I like sitting around the campfire, I just dont think Its worth 15 or 25 bucks. and in michigan I dont stay in the motel. there alot of campgrounds in the area that offer far more than the parkinglot.
> 
> I dont want to sound like I'm knocking what you chose to do, enjoy.ALL I'm say is this, IF it does not cost the association any extra, why charge the members so much? I'm just asken. I just dont buy that the ambiance of the parkinglot is worth the fee.


 
I never said it doesn't cost the Association extra. What I said was:




Beaverhunter2 said:


> I'm not sure if it's different for the MMIT's contract, but for the MTPCA we rent the entire facility for a single price. *If I remember correctly back when the contract was developed we had an option to pay a certain fee per camper but the numbers didn't work out well for us. We do better renting the whole thing.*
> 
> John


The additional charge we pay the Fairgrounds for having camping _at all _can be paid two ways-

1. Pay the Fairgrounds a certain amount of money _per camper._ (This approach makes sense if you only have a few campers.)
2. Pay a much larger _single fee_ and then we can have as many campers as we want. (This made sense for us because we always have a ton of folks camping.)

If we paid the additional fee so we could have camping and then allowed it for free, the Association would lose money on our Convention. A lot of volunteer hours go into the event. Too many to lose money on it.

John


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

gilgetter said:


> Have a different interpretation of the word friend. I like sitting around the campfire, I just dont think Its worth 15 or 25 bucks. and in michigan I dont stay in the motel. there alot of campgrounds in the area that offer far more than the parkinglot.
> 
> I dont want to sound like I'm knocking what you chose to do, enjoy.ALL I'm say is this, IF it does not cost the association any extra, why charge the members so much? I'm just asken. I just dont buy that the ambiance of the parkinglot is worth the fee.


I'm pretty sure that the association doesn't get to rent the grounds for free. I'm also pretty sure the vendors don't pay enough money to be there to cover the whole price of the rental. If it wasn't done this way, I'd bet our membership dues would go up in order to make up for that loss of revenue. So as a member, it really doesn't make a difference whether I pay when I pay my yearly dues or if I pay for the camping. Just my .02

(I could have saved all this typing if I had only waited another 5 minutes for John to respond lol)


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

motorcityhtps said:


> I'd bet our membership dues would go up in order to make up for that loss of revenue. QUOTE]
> 
> Only by a vote of the membership. When the MUCC changed to their e-magazine and reduced the annual dues, Everett conducted a survey of the memebrship asking if they wanted:
> 
> ...


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I'm not sure if it's different for the MMIT's contract, but for the MTPCA we rent the entire facility for a single price. If I remember correctly back when the contract was developed we had an option to pay a certain fee per camper but the numbers didn't work out well for us. We do better renting the whole thing.
> 
> John


which is it john?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

When I first started going I wasn't sure if we'd stay all weekend at the convention. But after staying there, there's no place I'd rather stay. Doesn't take much investigative work to look at a map and find state land two blocks north and 3-5 miles west. Many acres to camp, no toilets, no electricity, no showers and plenty of bugs. There are hundreds and hundreds more acres within 10 miles too. Heck it's less than 10 miles to my parent's house and I could stay there, which my mom does require from time to time. The only limits to options are one's time and effort.


----------

